# Trolling motor mount for 1648 John boat



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hey - looking for recommendations on who would be best to install a trolling motor mount and foot pedal of my 1648 flat bottom. I'm thinking the current light bar may have to go, but since mechanical stuff is not my forté, having someone who actually knows what they're doing appeals to me. I need to get the boat our for more than just ducks...

Thanks!


----------

